# When do Advance Tickets Arrive?



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

I ordered my ticket online on 3rd July. How long does it take to arrive in the post?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I asked the same question in a specific waxstock thread a few weeks ago.

I have since however received my arm bands and waxstock stickers through the post about two weeks ago now, or is it three I can't actually remember.

I did order them as soon as I saw the advert for them being on sale sometime early in April.


----------



## bigpapaburgundy (Jul 9, 2013)

It says on the website that they are collection only, box office on the day. The peeps that got them through the post were the early birds that got stickers as well :thumb:

http://waxstock.com/tickets.html


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

bigpapaburgundy said:


> It says on the website that they are collection only, box office on the day. The peeps that got them through the post were the early birds that got stickers as well :thumb:
> 
> http://waxstock.com/tickets.html


That was what I was working on and have the paypal transaction printed out as proof but now I don't need it as I put in my earlier post.


----------

